# Tony **** or Brett FaRRRRRRvvvve.



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm torn this weekend. I hate the cowboys so I want them to lose. And I love seeing the lying jackhole that is Farrrrrvvvee, fail. Problem is, the cowboys are playing about as good of football that is going on right now, and wouldn't you know it but the old #4 is showing that even at 40, he is among the best 2-3 in the league. 

What to do. Who to cheer for? Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cheer for the boys it will make RR and Orvis1 happy..


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, I just might do that. I have to say that much as most people hate Jerry Jones, I think he is pretty good for the sport. Sure he's an egomaniac. But he's always been willing to spend considerable money to put a quality product on the field for the fans. And While the Jerry-Dome is certainly a monument to himself, it is also one hellova great place for fans to watch a football game - the best ever created.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You know, I just might do that. I have to say that much as most people hate Jerry Jones, I think he is pretty good for the sport. Sure he's an egomaniac. But he's always been willing to spend considerable money to put a quality product on the field for the fans. And While the Jerry-Dome is certainly a monument to himself, it is also one hellova great place for fans to watch a football game - the best ever created.


I'm guessing you went and watched the BYU - OU game there or something.... :lol: Seriously though, that is a tough call where you don't like either team. Is there anyone left you do like? I'd just bail on the game knowing you dislike the Cowboys and EXTREMELY dislike (which I thoroughly admire you for by the way) the drama queen in the purple helmet. Surely there has to be something better for you to do like go fishing or something. I agree about Jerry too... just wish that his money had enticed a little better performance at times, but I'm glad they're finally getting to a decent point. Its been too **** long.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> You know, I just might do that. I have to say that much as most people hate Jerry Jones, I think he is pretty good for the sport. Sure he's an egomaniac. But he's always been willing to spend considerable money to put a quality product on the field for the fans. And While the Jerry-Dome is certainly a monument to himself, it is also one hellova great place for fans to watch a football game - the best ever created.


I will NEVER forgive Jones for how he treating a Legend, the best coach the Cowboys have ever had. I was a Cowboys fan growing up, but how Jerry treated such a classy coach is unforgivable by me. I like Favre, yes he likes drama, but he plays the game the right way on the field and he is still as good as ANY QB in the game today. I have also had the unpleasant experience of meeting Jerry's son Steve. I guided him on an elk hunt, and I won't get into the dirty details, I will say that he is NOT the kind of person I want to associate with EVER again.

Go Favre!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a big NFL guy so I really don't have a favorite team. 

I was REALLY ticked when the Colts threw the game a few weeks ago because I think they had a VERY legitimate shot at going undefeated. And in a league designed specifically to prevent that - to have 30 9-7 teams, it would be really cool to see a team go 19-0. I was cheering for the Patriots the year they almost did it. So until the Colts tanked it, I was pulling for them and the Saints to meet in the Superbowl undefeated. Bummer.

Of the teams remaining, I enjoy watching the colts, chargers, and saints the most. The colts because Manning is perhaps the best to ever play and I'll always take the chance to watch him. I like Rivers and LT in San Diego, and Brees is fun to watch as well. So I don't know. 

I do know this: I'll watch, because its football, and its on TV, and football in high def is awesome!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm not much of a fan of teams anymore either, thanks mostly to fantasy football and free agency. But, I will hate the COWboys as long as Jones or his son Steve are involved in the organization. My favorite players are ones who play with heart/class/smarts, that is why I am a Favre fan, a Peyton Manning fan, a Drew Brees fan, a Frank Gore fan, a LT fan, and NOT a fan of players like Brandon Marshall, Randy Moss, TO, Jay Cutler, #85 of the Bengals, Janarcus Russell. But, since I got to met so many Niner players back in 86-87 I will always pull for them, even with Smith as QB.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear you on the Colts game Gary... that was pretty lame. I wish they'd have kept everyone in... would have been awesome to have somebody go undefeated. Oh well. I hear you on the high def football too. My wife likes her tv upstairs and thats fine by me. I go downstairs and watch it all in high def on the big screen!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope MN kick the **** out of those cow girls. All of you Bret haters know he can still play the game.

Go Favre!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I will NEVER forgive Jones for how he treating a Legend, the best coach the Cowboys have ever had. I was a Cowboys fan growing up, but how Jerry treated such a classy coach is unforgivable by me.


I'm assuming you are talking about Tom Landry. He was to the Cowboys, what Jerry Sloan is the Jazz.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I will NEVER forgive Jones for how he treating a Legend, the best coach the Cowboys have ever had. I was a Cowboys fan growing up, but how Jerry treated such a classy coach is unforgivable by me.
> ...


Yes sir, and how Jones treated him when he bought the team was shameful and I will NEVER root for the Cowboys again. Imagine how Jazz fans saw some dillweed buy the Jazz and kick Sloan to the curb in the manner Landry was. Landry probably needed to be let go, but NOT like that. Never has a classier coach stood on the sidelines than Landry, and never was such a legend treated so poorly.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Sloan does need to quietly leave...do the Jazz a favor...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> Sloan does need to quietly leave...do the Jazz a favor...


While that may/may not be true, if the Jazz where to dismiss Sloan in the manner Jones fired Landry, there would be a lot of ticked off Jazz fans, me being one of them. Just I will never again cheer for Florida State after how they treated Bowden this past year.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Bowden needed to step down as well...he was just in a pissing match with JoePa...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Just I will never again cheer for Florida State after how they treated Bowden this past year.


You cheered for Florida State? :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- -oooo- :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > Just I will never again cheer for Florida State after how they treated Bowden this past year.
> ...


In certain situations, yes I did. In fact, I was rooting for FSU in their Bowl game, as it helped BYU. If they were playing Florida or another team I dislike more than FSU I was rooting for them. Now, unless they are playing Texas Tech, I can't think of a scenario where I would be pulling for FSU. 8)


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I like neither one but i will have to cheer for Tony **** Go cowgirls!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Go Farve!! :!:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

You gotta cheer for Tony Romo...he did Jessica Simpson and Carrie Underwood in a 12 month span...quite the manwhore feat if you ask me!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> You gotta cheer for Tony Romo..*.he did Jessica Simpson and Carrie Underwood in a 12 month span.*..quite the manwhore feat if you ask me!


+1 that was impressive. Can you imagine what he could accomplish if he wasn't a ****?!!!

Go Bret.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> You gotta cheer for Tony Romo...he did Jessica Simpson and Carrie Underwood in a 12 month span...quite the manwhore feat if you ask me!


Hmmm valid point. The best Farve has managed to do is screw up two teams in a 12 month span. :lol:

Sorry, I do realize he's gotten the Vikings back to the same point they were at last year... so he hasn't officially screwed it up yet. Give it time.. he'll come through for us. 8)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> You gotta cheer for Tony Romo...he did Jessica Simpson and Carrie Underwood in a 12 month span...quite the manwhore feat if you ask me!


That's nothing. Farrrrrvvvve did the whole state of Wisconsin and New York City in the same time frame. All following several years of threats to pull out early.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta cheer for Tony Romo...he did Jessica Simpson and Carrie Underwood in a 12 month span...quite the manwhore feat if you ask me!
> ...


I don't really understand what you're saying...I'm distracted at this moment by the latest Dukes of Hazzard Daisy Duke in a bikini...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta cheer for Tony Romo...he did Jessica Simpson and Carrie Underwood in a 12 month span...quite the manwhore feat if you ask me!
> ...


 :shock: :lol: Nice one Gary!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So Favvvvreeee got over on Tony ****. That leaves a few questions:

Can the Vikings beat the Saints?
If the Vikings win it all, does Favvvvvreeeee go out on top?

How long before the Cowboys announce that Urban Liar is the new head coach?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So Favvvvreeee got over on Tony ****. That leaves a few questions:
> 
> Can the Vikings beat the Saints?
> If the Vikings win it all, does Favvvvvreeeee go out on top?
> ...


Farve has at least one or two more good retirements in him! :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: It was nice to see Farve do so well, I know many don't like him, but I have always liked him. I don't care much for his drama, but he is an awesome player. I think the Vikings can beat the Saints, I don't know if they will. It is going to come down to the Vikings defense. They are going to have to rattle Bree's as much as they did Romo.

As far as the Cowboys go, I think they will resign their current coach.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> Farve has at least one or two more good retirements in him! :mrgreen: :wink: :lol: The Vikings can beat the Saints, I don't know if they will. It is going to come down to the Vikings defense. They are going to have to rattle Bree's as much as they did Romo. As far as the Cowboys go, I think they will resign their current coach.


Preach on, brother Hansen (sp). I hope they don't... and lose miserably. About Brett... we're not through with that drama queen yet... he still has 25 or so teams he needs to lose for before he'll call it good. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

it funny you guys say that Bret is drama. But look at Romo and the cowgirls there nothing but drama on that team.I'm glad the the cowgirls got there ass kicked. Romo sacked 6 times and hit a **** load and dropped back 40 times. I would say your line men don't like romo.I hope MN come out and play like they did on Sunday. it going to be a tuff game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I will say, I think the Saints-Vikings game has potential to be one of the most entertaining NFL games ever. Should be a fun one. I'm a Drew Brees fan. Farve thinks he got thrown away? What about Brees? He got dumped IN his prime, without three years of retirement talk! I'm pulling for the Saints!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont see why everyone has a problem with Favre. He is a awesome QB that has proven that time after time. If I ever retired and somebody offered me that kind of money then I would have to take a serious look at it also, especially after taking the spring/summer off to think about it. He is one of the few guys out there that I can actually see him playing for the love of the sport. Simply he likes to play, The money just kind of pushed him over the edge. He must be worth it if they are offering him that $$$ and he has taken them where they are now. I just dont see why people should care that much about what another man does with his career. 

BTW, I am a diehard cowboys fan, Sucked to see them lose on Sunday, But Ive also always been a Favre fan. Im pulling for them to win it all now that my boys are out.


----------

